# APR 380x34mm Brakes are here! (TTS)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

APR’s Big Brake Kit Upgrades are ultra-durable, feature-packed solutions specifically tailored to each vehicle. The brakes provide outstanding stopping-power at an affordable price and are targeted towards a wide operating range, such as normal spirited street driving, track days, and HPDE events. All of our systems handily out-brake, out-last, and out-perform many systems on the market with ease. They obliterate massive factory brake systems, such as those found on the Audi RS3. Simply put, few can come close to matching the features and price point we offer with our systems. Whereas most systems on the market either make heavy sacrifices to either look fancy, cut weight, or cut costs, the APR system is designed to simply brake better, last longer, and stand the test of time.


Large six-piston, billet-aluminum calipers with high-tensile cross-bolts for maximum rigidity
Larger, wider 350x34mm or 380x34mm floating 2-piece rotor assemblies with high-density directional cooling veins and billet aluminum hats
Rotor slot pattern specifically designed to evenly distribute heat across the rotor surface and increase initial brake response (bite) while maintaining quiet, smooth operation over a wide application range
Rotors are coated with a proprietary black, anti-contamination finish ensuring that no oils are transferred to the brake pads
Billet-aluminum caliper mounting brackets featuring stainless steel thread inserts for the radial mount bolts to ensure maximum durability
Stainless-steel braided-Teflon brake lines
Proprietary high-performance street pads included in a standard replacement shape (optional pads available)
Lighter than factory brakes, but not so light as to introduce excessive NVH (Noise, vibration, harshness), which can occur with ultra-lightweight brake kits
Extreme UV & temperature resistant European anodizing dyes for best color retention
Hand-polished, mirror-finished, stainless steel pistons which reduce the rate of heat transfer to the caliper seals and brake fluid by a factor of 10 when compared to the aluminum pistons found in many other calipers
Ultra-high temperature and pressure internal wiper seals. The internal wiper seals ensure best service life under daily street driving conditions and will also not be damaged during track day use (as is the case with the external dust boots used in many other calipers)
All stainless-steel hardware for long-term durability and corrosion resistance
Seamless CuNi fluid crossover tubes for maximum corrosion and vibration resistance
Pad pre-tensioning system designed to reduce brake noise and squeal
Maximum Temperature Recording (MTR) devices on calipers and rotors
Laser etched logos which will not be damaged by brake fluid, or solvents (as is the case with the painted logos often used on aftermarket calipers)
Designed, engineered, and manufactured in South Africa by the experts at Powerbrake

For *EXTENSIVE* Brake information, photos, details, fitment guides, FAQ's and more, please visit our Product Page


----------

